

More Than 50,000 Sign Petition to Pardon Whistleblower Edward Snowden - spikels
http://www.christianpost.com/news/more-than-50000-sign-petition-to-pardon-whistleblower-edward-snowden-as-hero-but-not-everyone-agrees-97780/

======
ethanazir
Consider that he may have whistled heroically or maybe leaked for $million$;
i.e. by derailing the U.S. attempt to circumvent tax evaders using Swiss banks
which was signed as a deal last Friday; and will now be unlikely to survive
parliament.

